# acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file [SOLVED]

## hadoque

Hi

 I'm trying to set up ACPI, so that I can use the power button to hibernate the system. I compiled the kernel with the folowing ACPI options:

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y
```

I've emerged ACPI and ACPID.

 Now, when I boot into this kernel and try to start ACPID, I get this:

```
ellen linux # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Service acpid starting

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  acpid failed to start
```

Any ideas? I thought the CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y option would fix this.Last edited by hadoque on Thu Jan 17, 2008 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Post you dmesg, probably the acpi are not init by kernel (what about your kernel param line)

What about your bios date (config_acpi_blacklist_year) if <=2000 verify acpi function of PC before to change this (1999)

----------

## hadoque

I disabled the bios blacklist:

```
CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0
```

dmesg is:

```
ellen ~ # dmesg | grep -i acpi

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bffd000 - 000000000bfff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfff000 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP 000F8020, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

ACPI: RSDT 0BFFD000, 002C (r1 ASUS   P2B-F    58582E31 ASUS 31303030)

ACPI: FACP 0BFFD080, 0074 (r1 ASUS   P2B-F    58582E31 ASUS 31303030)

ACPI: DSDT 0BFFD100, 1D94 (r1   ASUS P2B-F        1000 MSFT  1000001)

ACPI: FACS 0BFFF000, 0040

ACPI: BOOT 0BFFD040, 0028 (r1 ASUS   P2B-F    58582E31 ASUS 31303030)

ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region e400-e43f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.2[B] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI handle has no context!

ACPI handle has no context!

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0d.0 disabled

ACPI handle has no context!

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:04.2 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
```

so it looks like it is enabled... and I know there is ACPi support in the bios, it has been working before...

----------

## hadoque

ok, I just tried the vanilla-sources 2.6.24-rc3, and ACPID started without errors, so it must be something with the 23 kernel.

----------

## olger901

It actually means that CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not enabled in the kernel (it shows up as a deprecated option).

----------

## hadoque

yeah, well I both tried disabling and enabling that option in the kernel, with the same error message, so there's gotta be something that doesn't work with that option in the 23 kernel, cus it works with the 24 vanilla kernel and that option enabled.

----------

## mimosinnet

I have a:

```
# uname -a

Linux joanet 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #11 SMP Thu Jan 24 08:49:57 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# grep CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# grep CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y
```

And acpid loads correctly:

```
# /etc/init.d/acpid restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping acpid ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting acpid ...                                                                                        [ ok ]
```

I had issues when I disabled CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT (as it says it is deprecated).

Let me know if you would like I send you some configuration options of my system.

----------

## baygins

I still have the same problem on a 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 running on x86_64 system installed on a Lenovo T61 machine.  Can we deduce that the 2.6.24 kernels are not working with ACPId then?

----------

